# Male BEW Mini-Lop



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Ickle Rescue only opened recently and we have had 6 rabbits handed in with another 3 being fostered "up north"!

Last week we had four rabbits handed into the rescue, three males and one female, all living alone.

Here we have the friendliest of the bunch. He is going to be castrated next week.





*Does the animal have rescue back up?:* Yes
*Location*: Harlow
*Number of animals*: 1
*Type/Breed/Variety:* Mini-Lop
*Sex*: Male
*Age(s): *Unsure
*Colours:* White (BEW)

*Reason for rehoming*: I was called by the people who were fostering these. I am not sure of their previous life.
*Temperament*: This is a very friendly, happy to be picked up, curious little rabbit. I don't like to say but he is our favourite. He is the friendliest rabbit we have come across and he will make an excellent addition to any family.
*Other Information:* He will be castrated in the rescue and vaccinated. He is looking for a lonely female to join with. Bonding advice is available from the rescue. The adoption process is straightforward, involving a home check, adoption contract and an adoption fee. These rabbits will be vet checked, vaccinated and castrated while in the rescue which will amount to over £70. We are asking for a minimum of £30, but welcome donations higher than this as we are funding ourselves at the moment.

Transport may be available if adopted locally. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This boy has now been castrated and is ready to start looking for a new home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This boy is now reserved!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Glad he's reserved, he's beautiful


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Would love a mini BEW, he'd look lovely next to my albino mini. my buns are getting old and I'm lookig forward to a long holiday when they have passed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am pleased to say that this gorgeous boy has found a new home, new wife-bun and has a new name! Fingers crossed but everything is looking much brighter for Sammy now!


----------

